# Sweet, I found my lost filter!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought i had three. 

Aquaclear 50 (I think)

I used to run two back to back for the longest time in my main tank when I had goldfish. Helped, but I found it once more, it works, needs cleaning. means I can fill the platy tank higher and use that rather than the lame aft bubble filter. 

the platy will love it!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL like Christmas all over again....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I also found my old mini pond pump, so I think a canister DIY for Kaon's tank is in the near future.


----------

